# lameness out of 10



## anonmouse (17 October 2006)

I know roughly how bad 4/10 on the out of 5 lameness score is but I'm not sure about the 10 points score. Can anyone explain what they mean eg
1/10 lameness shows only when
8/10 lameness shows in a etc

for 1/10-10/10 please as i'm really confussed


----------



## Nailed (17 October 2006)

i dont know exactly but id say 1/10 is only showing slightly in a forward trot an donly occasionally and i'd say 9/10 is probably dog lame in walk and needs carrying (broken leg).
I aint sure its jsut a guess.
lou x


----------



## Jemayni (17 October 2006)

well my horse has achieved the range this summer so im an expert.

1 more pottery than footsore.
2 shifty
3-6 varying degrees of proper head nodding in trot.
7 lame in walk.
8 crippled.
9 can't really stand

I think this is approximatly right, but I also think different vets have differen opinions on what classes as what. For example one vet classed my horse as 6/10, the other only put him at 4.


----------



## BroadfordQueen (17 October 2006)

the vet said my ned was 7/10 lame. however, he was only lame in trot (however, he was hopping lame in trot..).


----------



## Dougie (17 October 2006)

jeminya that sounds about right, its a kinda guesstimation...which is so annoying as owners cant bloo*y grade there horse....they fone the emergency line sying its 5 outta 10 lam...its 2 outta 10 lame if lucky grrrr 

soz rant over


----------



## star (17 October 2006)

it's based on experience to know what is what - most owners over-estimate the degree of lameness.  most horses are only 2-3 tenths lame.  5/10 is a fairly serious lameness and more than that they look pretty crippled.  10/10 is non-weight bearing - completely wont put foot to floor.  1/10 can only usually be seen by a vet or an experienced owner, especially in the hindlimb - in the forelimb you will get a very slight nod, but in the hindlimb the slight change in hip movement is very difficult to detect.


----------



## MarthaRodman1 (18 October 2006)

What a great discussion forum!

When my horse did his SDFT in his hind leg he was classed as 6/7 out of 10 lame!

3 months later he was 4/10 lame in trott and I could just about see this.

Last week he trotted up as 1 or 2 out of 10 lame, and to me I could barely see it!  As someone said earlier, it's more of a stiffness in the hips - but experienced owners and vets can see it.

It's so hard to detect in hind limes, but a lot easier in forelimbs - not sure if this helps!
Mx


----------

